# Hi, I am new - Calgary



## JKS56 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just signed up to connect with others in the hobby. 

My name is Jonathan.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey Jonathan welcome to the form.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 2, 2016)

Welcome Jonathan!

Tell us about yourself, and what portion of our hobby you practice?

JW


----------

